# JBOSS AS von Eclipse aus steuern



## Mr_Mo (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes sehr sehr nerviges Problem.
Ich verwende als AS einen JBoss Server und als IDE Eclipse 3.2.1. Mein Projekt ist ein EAR Project, das ein EJB und ein JSF Projekt enthält.
Jedes Mal wenn ich nur EINE ZEILE Code ändere, muss ich den Server manuell stoppen, manuell das temporäre Verzeichnis des Servers löschen (inzwischen helfe ich mir mit einer batch datei), das Projekt neu deployen (exportieren) und dann den Server wieder neu starten.
Ich habe inzwischen nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ich mich nicht an diese Reihenfolge bzw. einzelnen Schritte halte, es zu teilweise sehr seltsamen Fehlermeldungen kommen kann.

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es vll doch eine andere Möglichkeit, wie das ganze einfacher und vor allen Dingen schneller geht. Also so 1-Klick-mäßig vielleicht?

Hatte schon versucht Lomboz zu installieren. Aber bei dem Versuch ist es dann geblieben, weil das irgendwie von vorne bis hinten nicht richtig klappt und es auch irgendwie kein brauchbares Tutorial gibt.

Hat vll jemand eine Idee oder einen Vorschlag? Wie macht denn das der Rest hier mit dem JBoss AS?

Danke schonmal ;-)


----------



## bronks (20. Feb 2007)

Von JBoss gibt es für JBoss die JBossIDE ... 

Ich mag die JBossIDE und komme damit gut zurecht im Gegensatz zu: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic44738_jboss-integration-eclipse.html


----------



## Gaucho (27. Feb 2007)

Hallo das Problem ist aber das in Eclipse 3.2 nur die 2.0 Beta der JBossIDE funktioniert.
Unterstützung von EE5 inkl EJB3 gibt es auch beim WTP erst in der kommenden Version.

Sehe ich es richtig, dass es für Eclipse derzeit generell noch keine Unterstützung für EE5 gibt?

NetBeans unterstützt es ja schon vollständig (auch den JBoss-Server)...


----------



## frischfisch (27. Feb 2007)

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse 3.21 und JBoss 4.0.5 und damit ist Hot-Deployment kein Problem. Man muss allerdings darauf achten, dass Anwendungskode nicht in dem lib-Verzeichnis der Deploy-Konfiguration landet. Die JBossIDE 1.x benutze ich nicht, da sie nicht korrekt läuft (zB XDoclet). Dafür nehme ich die WTP.


----------



## raynic35 (27. Feb 2007)

Hi,

wie sieht dein ant-script aus? löscht du die alten jar´s bevor du die neuen deployst?

Gruss ray


----------



## frischfisch (27. Feb 2007)

raynic35 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..]wie sieht dein ant-script aus?[..]


Falls du mich damit meinst: Ich packe alle Jars in ein Ear, das ich vor dem Erstellen und Deployen aus dem deploy-Verzeichnis lösche. Geht auch ohne Löschen, aber die Logs schreiben dann (mehr) Fehler.


----------



## Sanix (28. Feb 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso du immer einen Server restart benötigst. Wenn du ein ear - File mit Ant generierst, sollte JBoss das automatisch neu deployen.


----------



## Gaucho (1. Mrz 2007)

Mir ging es ja auch eher um die elegante Möglichkeit des Hot Deployment...


----------



## Mr_Mo (6. Mrz 2007)

Ich bin nicht wirklich schlauer als vorher.
Die IDE kenn ich auch. Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich wirklich den temporären Ordner (und der schießt mir wirklich jedesmal quer) auf dem JBOSS AS lösche. Zudem klappt es bei mir mit dem Ant-Skript von hinten bis vorne nicht.
Könnte jmd mal ein Bsp posten.

Danke!!!


----------



## Gast (12. Mrz 2007)

Mein JBoss Server zeigt nur die Seiten, wo es kein <h>
oder <f> tags gibt. Warum?
Ich bitte um Hilfe.


----------

